# Pen Request



## SENC

Having received a few pens from some of the fine craftsmen on this site, I have a hankering for a few more from other makers here. I would be happy to send the wood and kit and trade some additional blanks(but would need guidance on what makes a fair trade) or even just buy a pen if the wood speaks to me. I like high quality but simple pen kits. My favorites so far are the Jr Gent rollerballs (postable) and ballpoints and the Virage ballpoints. I don't want a bunch of bling. My preferred finishes are black titanium, gold titanium, and rhodium. I prefer blue gel ink, so ideally I'd be able to put the same type of cartridge in all pens to avoid having to keep multiple refills on hand (don't know if this is possible).

I'd love to work deals with 4 or 5 of you and get pens from different makers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Henry, I'd be happy to make you one or more pens. I have posting Jr Gent Black Titanium and Rhodium on hand. You could send pen blanks you want used or I have quite a few to select from. 

Tom


----------



## Karl_99

I would be willing to work with you on this. I can use my wood or yours. I have over 100 species in stock. Is this the Jr. Gent I or II? The refill for the Virage ballpoint is a Parker style and the refill for the Jr. Gents are rollerballs. If you like a gel, have you tried a Schmidt EasyFlow 9000? It offers the flow of a rollerball or gel without the mess of a gel.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

I'd be in for this if you were interested in a piece of my work.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I'll buy you a whole pack of Pilot G2 in blue gel... just send me a MFRB of your best wood...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC

Tom Smart said:


> Henry, I'd be happy to make you one or more pens. I have posting Jr Gent Black Titanium and Rhodium on hand. You could send pen blanks you want used or I have quite a few to select from.
> 
> Tom


Awesome, Tom! Your work is great! Are you interested in a trade, or a sale? If a trade, are there any particular woods you want and what would be a fair tradenif you provide the ki? What size blank would you need for the Jr Gent?


----------



## SENC

Karl_99 said:


> I would be willing to work with you on this. I can use my wood or yours. I have over 100 species in stock. Is this the Jr. Gent I or II? The refill for the Virage ballpoint is a Parker style and the refill for the Jr. Gents are rollerballs. If you like a gel, have you tried a Schmidt EasyFlow 9000? It offers the flow of a rollerball or gel without the mess of a gel.


Great, Karl, you make beautiful pens, too! I don't know the difderence between the Jr Gent 1 and 2... is there much? And thanks for the advice on the Schmidt easyflow... I'll order and try some. Would you want a sale or trade? If the latter, anything you are looking for?


----------



## SENC

Schroedc said:


> I'd be in for this if you were interested in a piece of my work.


I'd love a piece of your work, Colin! Trade or sale?


----------



## Schroedc

SENC said:


> I'd love a piece of your work, Colin! Trade or sale?




Trade is fine, Pick your kit and your blank, send it to me with a few others and I'll send you back a pen.


----------



## SENC

Schroedc said:


> Trade is fine, Pick your kit and your blank, send it to me with a few others and I'll send you back a pen.


Will do. Shall I order and send the kit, too? What size blanks do you typically use? Thank you so much!


----------



## Schroedc

SENC said:


> Will do. Shall I order and send the kit, too? What size blanks do you typically use? Thank you so much!



Go ahead and order and send your kit, I have bushings and drills for pretty much everything out there. If its a thinner pen I use 3/4 inch or for fat stuff 7/8 to an inch.


----------



## gman2431

I'm not to familiar with the above pens but I do have some Navigator and Sedonas. Some are done and ready and I also just bought some more kits. 

If you're interested I'd be up for a trade if that's fine.


----------



## SENC

gman2431 said:


> I'm not to familiar with the above pens but I do have some Navigator and Sedonas. Some are done and ready and I also just bought some more kits.
> 
> If you're interested I'd be up for a trade if that's fine.


Great, mCody. I just looked those up and like the Navigator better. Do you have it in black titanium? How much wood would be a fair trade, and what sizes do you want?


----------



## Tom Smart

Henry, I'm up for a trade. Anything that catches the eye - burly or highly figured. I'll make and send you a pen and you can look at it and decide what you think it's worth in trade. As for blank size, 3/4 will work if it is straight. If it is a bit twisted then 7/8. Blk TI or a Rhodium?


----------



## gman2431

I do not but woodcraft is right by work and I can stop and get what you want easily enough.


----------



## Karl_99

SENC said:


> Great, Karl, you make beautiful pens, too! I don't know the difderence between the Jr Gent 1 and 2... is there much? And thanks for the advice on the Schmidt easyflow... I'll order and try some. Would you want a sale or trade? If the latter, anything you are looking for?


Henry: I am open to a trade...You make calls with some beautiful woods. Do you have anything that is too small for a call, but large enough for a pen? 3/4" sq x 4+" will work fine for me. 
I have a Virage kit in platinum and another in gold titanium. Do you have a favorite wood? Blackwood or Thuya burl with the platinum or Amboyna , Afzelia, DIW, Corrugata or other with the gold...

I'll include an EasyFlow 9000 infill so you can try it out.


----------



## SENC

Schroedc said:


> Go ahead and order and send your kit, I have bushings and drills for pretty much everything out there. If its a thinner pen I use 3/4 inch or for fat stuff 7/8 to an inch.


Will do. Thanks, Colin!


----------



## SENC

Tom Smart said:


> Henry, I'm up for a trade. Anything that catches the eye - burly or highly figured. I'll make and send you a pen and you can look at it and decide what you think it's worth in trade. As for blank size, 3/4 will work if it is straight. If it is a bit twisted then 7/8. Blk TI or a Rhodium?


Awesome, Tom, but since you're doing this for me at my request, let's reverse the order. I'll send you some wood first and if you need more you can tell me. I'll get you to help match the wood to the kit color. Fair enough? Just pm me your address.


----------



## SENC

Karl_99 said:


> Henry: I am open to a trade...You make calls with some beautiful woods. Do you have anything that is too small for a call, but large enough for a pen? 3/4" sq x 4+" will work fine for me.
> I have a Virage kit in platinum and another in gold titanium. Do you have a favorite wood? Blackwood or Thuya burl with the platinum or Amboyna , Afzelia, DIW, Corrugata or other with the gold...
> 
> I'll include an EasyFlow 9000 infill so you can try it out.


Great, Karl. Why don't I send some wood, first... then we can decide on wood and finish for the pen, and you can let me know if I sent enough wood. Ok? Just pm me your address.


----------



## SENC

gman2431 said:


> I do not but woodcraft is right by work and I can stop and get what you want easily enough.


Perfect. PM me your address and I'll send some wood your way.


----------



## SENC

@Schroedc , @Tom Smart , @gman2431 , @Karl_99 - can you all recut wood if I send some call-sized or larger blanks?


----------



## Sprung

Can't wait to see the pens that result in this trade and head your way, Henry! I'd put my name out there as willing to make you a pen, but I want to get my sanding/finishing technique nailed down before I do anymore pen sales or trades. (Working on that is a project for this week - y'all gave me some good advice that I'm going to put into use.)


----------



## Tom Smart

I can, yes.


----------



## Karl_99

SENC said:


> @Schroedc , @Tom Smart , @gman2431 , @Karl_99 - can you all recut wood if I send some call-sized or larger blanks?


Yes...I can recut


----------



## gman2431

Yep sure can


----------



## SENC

Schroedc said:


> Go ahead and order and send your kit, I have bushings and drills for pretty much everything out there. If its a thinner pen I use 3/4 inch or for fat stuff 7/8 to an inch.


Colin... I have a cool cocobolo cutoff with a nice heart/sap combination I want you to try... any concerns about cocobolo? Would you recommend a gold titanium with cocobolo?


----------



## Kevin

I think I'll get in on this too. I'll need half a dozen curly koa blanks or so and a few HRB as well. Here's an example of my latest turn complete with breathable and removable cap and all. Not many people turning these out so gives me a bit of an advantage. 



 


I'll send my address for where to send the blanks and thanks for doing this Henry Ima have to stop talking behind your back if you keep this up.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

SENC said:


> Colin... I have a cool cocobolo cutoff with a nice heart/sap combination I want you to try... any concerns about cocobolo? Would you recommend a gold titanium with cocobolo?




I have no problem working with Coco, A gold titanium kit should show it off really well. and in answer to your earlier question I do have resaw capability.


----------



## SENC

Karl_99 said:


> Henry: I am open to a trade...You make calls with some beautiful woods. Do you have anything that is too small for a call, but large enough for a pen? 3/4" sq x 4+" will work fine for me.
> I have a Virage kit in platinum and another in gold titanium. Do you have a favorite wood? Blackwood or Thuya burl with the platinum or Amboyna , Afzelia, DIW, Corrugata or other with the gold...
> 
> I'll include an EasyFlow 9000 infill so you can try it out.


I have a big chunk of curly bog oak that I'm going to send you that I think would look great with platinum, but will let you help decide.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> I do have resaw capability.



And since yesterday a heck of a lot more than you used to!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC

Tom Smart said:


> Henry, I'm up for a trade. Anything that catches the eye - burly or highly figured. I'll make and send you a pen and you can look at it and decide what you think it's worth in trade. As for blank size, 3/4 will work if it is straight. If it is a bit twisted then 7/8. Blk TI or a Rhodium?


Tom, I have a nice chunk of DIW burl for the pen... not sure whether black Ti or Rhodium... will let you help decide.


----------



## SENC

gman2431 said:


> I do not but woodcraft is right by work and I can stop and get what you want easily enough.


Cody, I have some chittum burl for the pen... I'm thinking black titanium.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

OK, Henry. Personally, I usually default to Rhodium, just because I like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Henry, I'd be up to a trade as well if u want another ?


----------



## Kevin

Henry of you don't have a mini bolt let me tell you these things are way convenient and cool. You saw the one Tom made for me - needs a busy blank - stuff like you have.


----------



## gman2431

SENC said:


> Cody, I have some chittum burl for the pen... I'm thinking black titanium.


I will pick one up this week.


----------



## Mrfish55

How about a Canadian in the mix, I can hook you up nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

manbuckwal said:


> Henry, I'd be up to a trade as well if u want another ?


Sure, Tom. Are you looking for anything in particular?


----------



## SENC

Mrfish55 said:


> How about a Canadian in the mix, I can hook you up nice


It would be great to have a Canadian to round out the group! Are you looking for anything in particular?


----------



## APBcustoms

I have this pen avalible DIW burl with turquoise

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Mrfish55

SENC said:


> It would be great to have a Canadian to round out the group! Are you looking for anything in particular?


Not looking for anything in particular, as long as there's no corn in it I can make a turd look nice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Mrfish55 said:


> Not looking for anything in particular, as long as there's no corn in it I can make a turd look nice


PM me your address, Dave, and I'll send you some stuff. You also use a lot of small pieces and thins for various projects, too, don't you? I'm pretty sure I have hung in to some pretty but small pieces thinking they might get used one day, and they might make good space fillers.


----------



## SENC

APBcustoms said:


> I have this pen avalible DIW burl with turquoise
> 
> View attachment 64294
> 
> View attachment 64295


That's a beauty, Austin! What would you want for it?


----------



## Mrfish55

SENC said:


> PM me your address, Dave, and I'll send you some stuff. You also use a lot of small pieces and thins for various projects, too, don't you? I'm pretty sure I have hung in to some pretty but small pieces thinking they might get used one day, and they might make good space fillers.


Pm on the way, and yes I use every last bit of pretty wood, no waste in my shop


----------



## manbuckwal

SENC said:


> Sure, Tom. Are you looking for anything in particular?



Just yellow cedar burl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

When I get a chance I will look at your parameters on pen/ colors etc and give u some choices. I need to make an order this week. We can work out the details


----------



## SENC

manbuckwal said:


> Just yellow cedar burl


Do you have any cool olive pen blanks? If not, I have a nice HRB blank to send you for the pen.


----------



## Karl_99

Kevin said:


> I think I'll get in on this too. I'll need half a dozen curly koa blanks or so and a few HRB as well. Here's an example of my latest turn complete with breathable and removable cap and all. Not many people turning these out so gives me a bit of an advantage.
> 
> View attachment 64282
> 
> 
> I'll send my address for where to send the blanks and thanks for doing this Henry Ima have to stop talking behind your back if you keep this up.


Kevin: I am glad you don't live near me so I only have to compete with your fine penmaking skills online and not at art shows!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

SENC said:


> Do you have any cool olive pen blanks? If not, I have a nice HRB blank to send you for the pen.



I have at least one really nice burly olive short . But I'll take a look for ya n give u some options

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms

SENC said:


> That's a beauty, Austin! What would you want for it?



Watcha got? I'm willing for cash or trade. What's your preference


----------



## SENC

APBcustoms said:


> Watcha got? I'm willing for cash or trade. What's your preference


I'm trading wood with everyone else... Let me get them packed up and see what I have left and I'll get back with you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms

SENC said:


> I'm trading wood with everyone else... Let me get them packed up and see what I have left and I'll get back with you.



Sounds like a plan


----------



## manbuckwal

@SENC Here are a cpl dry ones . The shorty is 3 7/8" long .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## SENC

I'd be thrilled with any of them, Tom! You pick since you're seeing them in person. Thank you! I'll get a box of other wood out tomorrow, unless you'd rather I buy the pen. Thank you!


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Mrfish55 said:


> as long as there's no corn in it I can make a turd look nice


You must have missed the knife pic @Kevin posted yesterday... corn is way cool


----------



## manbuckwal

SENC said:


> I'd be thrilled with any of them, Tom! You pick since you're seeing them in person. Thank you! I'll get a box of other wood out tomorrow, unless you'd rather I buy the pen. Thank you!



Let me see what kit we decide on first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

I'm not sure which kits you are getting already............ But I don't think either of these were mentioned


Vertex Supreme w Magnetic cap that is postable


 


Gold Pensar without the center band


----------



## SENC

manbuckwal said:


> I'm not sure which kits you are getting already............ But I don't think either of these were mentioned
> 
> 
> Vertex Supreme w Magnetic cap that is postable
> View attachment 64328
> 
> 
> Gold Pensar without the center band
> 
> View attachment 64329


I like the vertex of the two... looks pretty clean and simple. Does it take a similar cartridge as the jr gent 2?


----------



## manbuckwal

SENC said:


> I like the vertex of the two... looks pretty clean and simple. Does it take a similar cartridge as the jr gent 2?


Its a rollerball. I'll check the ink refill


----------



## manbuckwal

Yes they both can use the Schmidt 5888 and I can order it with blue Ink. Med or fine point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

manbuckwal said:


> Yes they both can use the Schmidt 5888 and I can order it with blue Ink. Med or fine point


Perfect. Let's do fine. Thanks, Tom!


----------



## manbuckwal

SENC said:


> Perfect. Let's do fine. Thanks, Tom!



Shoot, I ordered it last night and totally forgot about the blue ink  but I know I have the schmidt easy flow 9000 in blue on hand but not sure if medium or fine


----------



## SENC

manbuckwal said:


> Shoot, I ordered it last night and totally forgot about the blue ink  but I know I have the schmidt easy flow 9000 in blue on hand but not sure if medium or fine


Don't worry about it, Tom. I'm going to order a few packs of refills myself anyway. You mentioned the easyflow 9000 in this post and the 5888 in another... is there a difference?


----------



## SENC

SENC said:


> Colin... I have a cool cocobolo cutoff with a nice heart/sap combination I want you to try... any concerns about cocobolo? Would you recommend a gold titanium with cocobolo?


@Schroedc - Here is your box, to be sent once I get the kit. The cocobolo for my pen is on the left. Please let me know if this is sufficient in exchange for you making me a pen. Even if you approve, if your opinion differs when you get the box, just let me know and I'll send more. Thanks again for doing this trade!




Coco, aspen burl, stab FBEB, turkish walnut, olive burl, wenge


----------



## SENC

SENC said:


> I have a big chunk of curly bog oak that I'm going to send you that I think would look great with platinum, but will let you help decide.


@Karl_99 - Here is your box. The curly bog oak for my pen is on the left. Please let me know if this is sufficient in exchange for you making me a pen. Even if you approve, if your opinion differs when you get the box, just let me know and I'll send more. Thanks again for this trade!




curly bog oak, stabilized FBEB, black ash burl, curly black ash, turkish walnut, olive burl


----------



## SENC

SENC said:


> Tom, I have a nice chunk of DIW burl for the pen... not sure whether black Ti or Rhodium... will let you help decide.


@Tom Smart - Here is your box. The curly DIW burl for my pen is on the left. Please let me know if this is sufficient in exchange for you making me a pen. Even if you approve, if your opinion differs when you get the box, just let me know and I'll send more. Thanks again for this trade!



 
DIW burl, elm burl, stabilized FBEB, olive burl shorts, I can't remember but think duckwood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Perfect


----------



## SENC

SENC said:


> Cody, I have some chittum burl for the pen... I'm thinking black titanium.


@gman2431 - Here is your box. The chittum for my pen is on the left. Please let me know if this is sufficient in exchange for you making me a pen. Even if you approve, if your opinion differs when you get the box, just let me know and I'll send more. Thanks again for this trade!



 

Chittum burl, stabilized FBEB, redwood burl, claro walnut, olive burl and olive, elm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Mrfish55 said:


> How about a Canadian in the mix, I can hook you up nice


Dave - I got yours boxed up before taking pictures. It has some similar woods to the others, plus a bunch of thins and chunks that I think you can use and will like. As with the others, if you aren't satisfied for any reason with quantity or quality in exchange for a cornbread pen, just let me know and I'll make it right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Looks great!


----------



## Tom Smart

Henry, @SENC, This will be in today's mail.




 

 
I've included a blue fine Schmidt 5888.

Thanks again for the wood!

tom

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## SENC

Wow, Tom, that is stunning! Thank you so much!


----------



## Tom Smart

My pleasure, Henry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

Schroedc said:


> I have no problem working with Coco, A gold titanium kit should show it off really well. and in answer to your earlier question I do have resaw capability.


Colin, the pen kit arrived today. It is now packed with the wood and on its way to you via USPS. Thanks again, Colin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99

So I received a box with a wonderful assortment of woods from Henry. He wanted a Virage pen with platinum wrapped in curly bog oak. The wood has a gray color with remarkable grain and curl, but it is difficult to photograph well. So here is your new pen. Next to it is another Virage with gold titanium wrapped in crosscut spalted maple. This came from a local tree that was over 225 yrs. old and had a trunk greater than 5 ft in diameter. 

(Don't tell Henry, but both pens will be sent to him )

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## SENC

Wow, Karl, you are too generous! But, thank you! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Karl_99

Thank you Henry. This was fun!


----------



## SENC

Tom Smart said:


> Henry, @SENC, This will be in today's mail.
> 
> 
> View attachment 64528 View attachment 64529
> I've included a blue fine Schmidt 5888.
> 
> Thanks again for the wood!
> 
> tom


Got my pen, Tom, and boy is it stunning!  Thank you again?


----------



## Tom Smart

You are most welcome, Henry. And thank you for all the great chunks of wood!

Tom


----------



## gman2431

Here's some crappy pics for @SENC to approve. If you like it I will mail it as soon as I can. Thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## SENC

Looks awesome, thanks!!!


----------



## SENC

Karl_99 said:


> So I received a box with a wonderful assortment of woods from Henry. He wanted a Virage pen with platinum wrapped in curly bog oak. The wood has a gray color with remarkable grain and curl, but it is difficult to photograph well. So here is your new pen. Next to it is another Virage with gold titanium wrapped in crosscut spalted maple. This came from a local tree that was over 225 yrs. old and had a trunk greater than 5 ft in diameter.
> 
> (Don't tell Henry, but both pens will be sent to him )View attachment 64700


Picked these beauties up from the PO today, and they look fantastic!  Thanks, Karl! What's the finish?


----------



## Schroedc

@SENC , Henry. We discussed the split in the Coco piece not leaving much other than sapwood so I want to throw two things at you, Want it done in a piece of the turkish walnut or I happen to have a blank from my magic stash of Dalbergia Negra with some wild grains and colors in it.......


----------



## Karl_99

SENC said:


> Picked these beauties up from the PO today, and they look fantastic!  Thanks, Karl! What's the finish?


@SENC The finish is CA/ BLO. Glad you like them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

@SENC I finally got it finished w a piece of curly Olive. It has a 5888 fine blue refill in it . Thanks for the trade !

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Karl_99

Great looking pen! I love curly olive wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Karl_99 said:


> Great looking pen! I love curly olive wood.



It's very nice to work with. This is a lil better pic for seeing the colors

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## SENC

Schroedc said:


> @SENC , Henry. We discussed the split in the Coco piece not leaving much other than sapwood so I want to throw two things at you, Want it done in a piece of the turkish walnut or I happen to have a blank from my magic stash of Dalbergia Negra with some wild grains and colors in it.......


Magic stash, of course! But do let me know if I owe you anything extra since you're hitting you're stash. Thank you!


----------



## SENC

manbuckwal said:


> It's very nice to work with. This is a lil better pic for seeing the colors
> 
> View attachment 65065


Gorgeous, Tom, thank you!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

manbuckwal said:


> It's very nice to work with. This is a lil better pic for seeing the colors
> 
> View attachment 65065


Wow! This beautiful pen arrived today, well guarded by a couple beefy peanuts!  Thank you, Tom, it is gorgeous, as are the extras!!


----------



## manbuckwal

SENC said:


> Wow! This beautiful pen arrived today, well guarded by a couple beefy peanuts!  Thank you, Tom, it is gorgeous, as are the extras!!



Glad its acceptable to ya ! I figured two sticks would protect it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mrfish55

Received a box full o wood today, but no kit, I will see what's in the shop and get a lil sumin sumin together for you.


----------



## SENC

Mrfish55 said:


> Received a box full o wood today, but no kit, I will see what's in the shop and get a lil sumin sumin together for you.



Durnit, Dave, I knew I forgot something! Sit tight, I'll have one sent directly to you.

I'm amazed it took that long to get to Canada... it's been, what, almost 2 weeks?


----------



## Mrfish55

It's hit and miss with the postal system, sometimes 2-3 days and other times it sits on the bench in the shop for weeks before it even goes out.


----------



## SENC

gman2431 said:


> Here's some crappy pics for @SENC to approve. If you like it I will mail it as soon as I can. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 65044 View attachment 65045


Cody, finally got back and your beautiful pen was awaiting me. Awesome job, and thanks for the trade!


----------



## gman2431

Cool, glad you like it!


----------



## ironman123

Nice pen and blank.


----------

